# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Dead and buried?

## kayla05

Better stock up on garlic and sharpen that pointed stake - the son of evil serial killer Richard Hillman is set to go on the rampage. 

TV bosses had considered bringing back the triple murderer, played by Brian Capron, despite his death plunge into a canal in 2003. But Corrie producer Steve Frost believes that would be a step too far. So Tricky Dickyâs long-lost son is set to arrive and embark on a whole new reign of terror in Weatherfield. 

Viewers recently saw Sarah Platt receive a birthday card from her stepdad - and this week, mum Gail will be similarly spooked when a Valentine from her dear, departed husband drops on to the doormat. But now it looks as if the son of Satan could be the culprit. 

âThe success of this plot caught everyone off guard,â crowed a soap insider. âThe details havenât been decided yet, but the idea of Dicky having a son is favourite.â

----------


## stacyefc

ooh i can't wait it should be good stuff

----------


## Chris_2k11

This sounds great! Corrie's back on top form people!  :Cheer:  Gone are the boring days of 2005!  :Cheer:

----------


## Bree

sounds fab cant wait corries coming back too top fourm  :Big Grin:  x.x.x

----------


## CrazyLea

oh this sounds great! hope it happens!

----------


## chance

think they would be better off doin it with a 'son' rather then it being phil as the brother

----------


## stacyefc

i think phil is really evil and his voice goes through me

----------


## feelingyellow

This sounds really good, I think him having a son would be quite cool Tricky Dicky Junior   :Cool:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shannisrules

yea that sounds good he could track them down beacuse he'd be so mad and he'd be out for revenge as in his mind the platts killed his dad this could be a really good revenge storyline

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I hope they do this. It would be a great storyline  :Smile:

----------


## Cornishbabe

Does that make phil his son or brother?

----------


## xStephaniex

this sounds a well good storyline ~~ i hope its true !!... do you think he will be like his dad though? could he cause a few murders and a lot of tears ?

----------


## Cornishbabe

I think he must be wierd if hes with his dads ex. We all saw how he reacted to david. The whole storyline will end in death. Maybe hes going to finish off what richard started

----------


## Abbie

this sounds really good i hope this is true cos i cant wait!!! I loved the whole richard hillman thing

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

The Richard Hillman storyline just kept me gripped so if this is true, i suppose this storyline will keep me on the edge of my seat as well  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

> The Richard Hillman storyline just kept me gripped so if this is true, i suppose this storyline will keep me on the edge of my seat as well


yer me too, that was at a time where id didnt read spoilers either so i had no idea what was going to happen

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> yer me too, that was at a time where id didnt read spoilers either so i had no idea what was going to happen


I didn't read spoilers at that time either but now i can't resist them  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

> I didn't read spoilers at that time either but now i can't resist them


i know lol im trying to cut down, but its so hard i have to know when people are dyin i mean i still cnat belive mike is going to die!!!

----------


## alan45

:Thumbsdown:   :Thumbsdown:  I did not think there was any point in starting another thread about this but according to Todays Mirror ITV has serious plans to bring back Richard Hillman. I criticised EE for doing it with DEN so I cant see Corrie being any better at a resurrection storyline. Anyway read the article fo yourselves.
HILLMAN RETURNS

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Surely not, it's probably just a load of hear-say from Socialist Worker.

----------


## alan45

> Surely not, it's probably just a load of hear-say from Socialist Worker.


I hope that TPTB at Corrie would have more wit than the Luvvies down Elstree way

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh my gosh!!!  :EEK!:  Norman Bates and his briefcase are back from the dead!  :Lol:

----------


## alan45

Lets just hope this story was some Drunken Journo's lunchtime fantasy

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Maybe Maxine Peacock will throw another spanner into Joshua's paternity works and turn up unannounced with a splitting headache?

----------


## feelingyellow

Hmm, Richard coming back would not be good, not good at all. But maybe Les sees someone who looks like him? That would make more sense, and good to see people's reactions of the street  :Smile:

----------

